# Removing burrs



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have Jazz in a short retriever clip, but she's still picking up lots of burrs, and if they get down into her coat next to the skin, they're really hard to remove without hurting her. We did a long hike last weekend, and I felt like I was abusing her by the time I got everything out that evening. 

I use a diluted solution of Bedhead Blowdry Lotion for my granddaughter's hair, which tangles easily. It's essentially a human leave-in conditioner/detangler. Could I spritz some of that on the burr tangles to ease them out? If not, is there a dog-specific product that will do the same thing?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A slicker brush will take them out. But, the trick is to brush ALL ways on the burr and it's broken up bits. Not just 'with' the hair.

Best of luck!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, CB. I've been using a comb or my fingers. I'll try your technique with the slicker brush.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have never seen a burr in my life, but I can tell you that a product called The Stuff is the classic poodle detangling spray, and I could also suggest that she wear some sort of rain suit or bodysuit to keep them from getting into the hair in the first place - Ebay and Etsy are both good for custom made ones - search for pajamas


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I have never seen a burr in my life, but I can tell you that a product called The Stuff is the classic poodle detangling spray, and I could also suggest that she wear some sort of rain suit or bodysuit to keep them from getting into the hair in the first place - Ebay and Etsy are both good for custom made ones - search for pajamas


I LOVE The Stuff! It helps keep Hib cleaner, longer too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a few times after coming back from a trail ride and my horses tail was full of burrs. I used "Survivor" by Equiss (sp?) Awesome stuff and smells incredible!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Matisse has gotten tiny burrs in his hair. They came from Forget-me-nots. I just used my fingers and sometimes my little comb to pull the hair from the burr or the burr from the hair. It's a royal pain. I had to block off access to that flower.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The tiny ones are the worst. I've not tried a slicker on them but pull them out, one at a time, with my fingers! Grrrr.... 

The big burrs from Burdock tend to split up into tiny little pieces, each with their own 'hooks', and hooked in every which way. After u've had a couple of goes at them with yr fingers, anyway.  

But slickering in each direction takes them out fairly quickly.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Most of the bigger burrs more or less float on top, so they can be picked off without much trouble, but the tiny little flat ones are the absolute worst. They migrate down to the skin and twist into the hair. We've always called them "stick-tights," but I had no idea just how tight they can stick. 

I could keep her on a leash and out of the weeds, or I could put her fleece sweater on, but I hate to restrict her if I don't have to. I'll check Petco or PetSmart for The Stuff and try that. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> I had a few times after coming back from a trail ride and my horses tail was full of burrs. I used "Survivor" by Equiss (sp?) Awesome stuff and smells incredible!


This stuff is a life saver when trying to get mats or burrs out. For my grooming clients I usually apply after bath to damp coat. Small amount goes far and if they are a real mess I will use a little before they get bathed (make sure to wash area thoroughly as it contains silicone). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had to laugh when I saw this thread... my hands are sore from picking them off of Stella. She had 100's on her, I finally had to just quit and go to bed, but this morning she had removed the rest by herself.


----------



## snow poodle (Jul 7, 2012)

*removing burs*

OMG burs. 
Nigel came home from a romp at the indoor arena a couple of weeks ago with no less than 10,000 of those little suckers stuck in the long hair on his front legs and chest and ears. They were tiny and they went to the skin under 4"s of hair. It was intense, I was in despair thinking I might have to shave him. I took me a week to remove them with a flea comb of all things, I just used the last 8 or ten teeth on the very end of the comb and worked the bur to the end of the long hair. The sharp edges on the comb may have damaged some hair but he has so much you really cannot see it and he still has his long beautiful coat.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG is right--they're horrible in short hair. I can't imagine trying to get them out of long hair. Glad you were able to save his coat. 

That settles it. Jazz will be in a retriever cut for the rest of her life. (Maybe. I miss the bracelets...and the topknot...and the ears)


----------

